

New Feature: Ask Marc "Pmarca" Andreesen - staunch
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/07/new-blog-featur.html

======
aswanny
I got a nickname for graham: P Giddy. He strikes me as a happy guy.

~~~
Jd
oh dear.

~~~
aswanny
Was it that bad? I had my reservations.

~~~
Jd
That bad. :)

------
joshwa
here's a question: where does the "p" in "pmarca" come from?

~~~
staunch
it's his nickname, thats what his boys call him... you know like pdiddy.

he's pmarca...

[credit: migpwr <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=34509>]

Really though, great question.

~~~
Jd
P apparently stands for 'private'

He just posted this on his blog:

[http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/pmarca/~3/134738902/ask-
pmarc...](http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/pmarca/~3/134738902/ask-pmarca-
why-.html)

